# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Bullfrog doesn't want to eat

## FroggyKing

Yesterday I bought a baby bullfrog but for some reason he/she doesn't want to eat the crickets. Can someone help me because I fear that my frog isn't feeling well.

Also I don't know if it's a male or a female so I would appreciate it if someone told me my frog's gender.

----------


## FroggyKing

> Yesterday I bought a baby bullfrog but for some reason he/she doesn't want to eat the crickets. Can someone help me because I fear that my frog isn't feeling well.
> 
> Also I don't know if it's a male or a female so I would appreciate it if someone told me my frog's gender.


Here are pictures of my frog

----------


## Cory

The pictures didn't work, you need to upload them to photo hosting sight then copy and paste from there or put the link to the pictures in your thread. For the eaten it is very common for a frog to go off food for a couple days after being relocated to a new home, they can be stressed very easily. If you can answers these questions it will help people try to figure out if there is something setting him off food or if its just stress from the move.

1. Size of enclosure?

 2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences?

 3. Humidity? 

 4. Temperature? 

 5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish? 

 6. Materials used for substrate? 

 7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials. - How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv? 

 8. Main food source? 

 9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often?) 

 10. Lighting? 

 11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure? 

 12. When is the last time he/she ate? 

 13. Have you found poop lately? 

 14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)

 15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.

 16. How old is the frog? 

 17. How long have you owned him/her? 

 18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? 

 19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats? 

 20. How often the frog is handled? 

 21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area? 

 22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)

----------


## Cory

Oh and more thing, is it a normal Bullfrog or an African Giant Bullfrog?

----------


## FroggyKing

It's an african bullfrog, four or six months old

----------


## Jason

A lot of the time frogs won't eat on the first day or even week, they need time to adjust.

can you explain conditions anyway, as Cory has asked

----------


## FroggyKing

He (or she) is alone in an aquarium that used to brlong to some fish (I don't know exactly how big it is) I didn't buy any plants, i bout him/she yesterday, I bought some crickets for my frog to eat but it seems that the frog doesn't want them and I usually put 5 crickets, we use a heating light bulb to moderate the temperature, I don't handle the frog too much because I don't want him/she to feel treathened, the frog is between four and six months old, I don't know the last time he/she ate but the crickets I left are still there, the people at the pet store didn't tell me that it was necesary to have vitamins or calcium.

----------


## Jason

Okay most important things are temps and supplements. Temps should be from at least 72F (preferable 74-75C from the cool end) to 85F at the warm end. You can use incandescent bulbs or under tank heaters for this. Temps should only drop to 75F at night. Supplements MUST be used. This compensates for UVB and lack of whole foods in the diet. I use repashy calcium plus every time most insects are fed. Pink to fuzzy mice should be fed as well every two weeks and dipped in calcium D3. Insects should also be fed safe fruits and vegetables, only some of the commercial cricket diets. Read African bullfrog natural history and captive Care by de Vosjoli and mailloux, it will explain everything.

----------


## FroggyKing

ok thanks

----------


## FroggyKing

also the images work for me so if they work for you too you can look at my frog and tell me what it's gender is.

----------


## Jason

I can't see them, but you won't know until about a year or so of age

----------


## FroggyKing

Thank you for the help

----------


## FroggyKing

But I was thinking, if I ever want to buy an other frog should I put them in separate aquariums. I know that bullfrogs are canibals but in the pet store they had him with a tomato frog but when he grows up I decide to buy a new frog should I separate them or not?

----------


## Jason

I would keep them separate. Some have kept them together but they're not really communal animals. Could be dangerous for feeding time as well since they are so aggressive feeders. The pet store should not have kept it with a tomato frog or any other frogs, since a bullfrogs diet is what is insight

----------


## FroggyKing

My bullfrog is still not eating, should I be worried now or is it normal?

----------


## Jason

Did you get the temps into the 80s F at day?

----------


## FroggyKing

right now it's at 76 F

----------


## Jason

Temps are too cool for normal activity and feeding. It can drop to this at night, but it must be kept at higher temps at day as said above or the frog will just eventually get ill

----------


## FroggyKing

I'll try to keep it at 80 F, thanks for the help

----------

